# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Serikin market, Sarawak-Kalimantan border

## kuching

I'm back to Sarawak-Kalimantan border again. This time I am not crossing the border. 

In Serikin town of Malaysian Borneo, Indonesian traders come to sell their cheap goods & products to Malaysian every Sunday morning. The local authority allows them to sell their stuff on the street of Serikin, less than 2 km from the border:





You can buy a lot of cheap stuff here, from furniture to food:

A stall selling the curtains:





Stall selling souvenirs & handicraft:





Indonesian souviners:

----------


## kuching

Souviners:




Textile materials:




Textile materials:






A local buying the beans:

----------


## kuching

Perfume for sale:




An Indonesian & his stall :





Spice for sale:





Limau manis or local type of Mandarin (fruit):

----------


## kuching

Later, we visited another market at Kampung Duyoh. The stalls here are opened by Bidayuh people (or, Land Dayak) of Malaysian Borneo. 

This stall is selling giant pitcher of a species of pitcher plant, _Nepenthes ampullaria_. This pitcher is for cooking hill rice (purple coloured rice from Borneo) :










Cooked hill rice with peanuts in a cut opened pitcher (delicious Bidayuh food):

----------


## kuching

Pitcher plant for sale: _N. ampullaria_  :




Fern for sale:





No idea what is this plant???





orchids for sale. The rare slipper orchids (not in the picture) also on sale here:

----------


## kuching

Sago worms for sale. This worm is edible:





Fruits & plants for sale:





Jewel orchid, _Dossinia marmorata_, this species is very common in Bau limestone hills:






wild orchids for sale:





Inflorescence of wild orchid (for sale), _Pomatocarpa_  sp. ???

----------


## kuching

No idea what species of this orchid:





_Phalaenopsis_ sp. (Most probably is _Phalaenopsis pantherina_):






The MOST INTERESTING wild orchid (beside slipper orchid) selling here is this _Dimorphorchis lowii_.....the inflorescence is more than 1 metre long !!!!! Damn long & it got 2 kind of flowers : the upper part is yellow but the lower part of flowers got a lot of red dots:

----------


## hwchoy

does the limau manis taste like those thai oranges used to make orange juice they sell on bangkok streets?

----------


## kuching

Close up (this plant is sell for RM50.00):





Upper part of flowers are yellowish coloured!!!





Lower part of flowers :

----------


## kuching

> does the limau manis taste like those thai oranges used to make orange juice they sell on bangkok streets?


errr, I never tried Thai one....so no idea. But this mandarin is very sweet. :Wink:

----------


## hwchoy

drool, btw next time you come over you can eat your kuching kolo mee here. someone opened a chain and flies in kolo noodles from kuching everyday!

----------


## kuching

> drool, btw next time you come over you can eat your kuching kolo mee here. someone opened a chain and flies in kolo noodles from kuching everyday!



Really? Which part of Singapore?  :Shocked:

----------


## hwchoy

> Really? Which part of Singapore?


there's one big one opposite the main road where you stayed last time (in chinatown), and a few others I'm not very sure where.

----------


## cwtan12

> there's one big one opposite the main road where you stayed last time (in chinatown), and a few others I'm not very sure where.


The taste is not 100% Kuching kolo me even though it's very close already. The noodles is the same though. Heard there's another one at Geylang besides the 2 at Chinatown but I have never tried.

----------


## cwtan12

> does the limau manis taste like those thai oranges used to make orange juice they sell on bangkok streets?


Thaste the similar as the Thai ones. Sometimes these can be sweeter and juicer than the Thai ones dependingon your luck.


Michael, next time you can show them the pics of wild durians from Sarawak. I guess most of them have never seen before.

----------


## kuching

> Thaste the similar as the Thai ones. Sometimes these can be sweeter and juicer than the Thai ones dependingon your luck.
> 
> 
> Michael, next time you can show them the pics of wild durians from Sarawak. I guess most of them have never seen before.


Errr....I think I have shown it before. Anyway,I'll take the pix of wild durian next time.

----------


## kuching

Updating :

_Proiphys amboinica_ from the Maluku of Indonesia. (Amaryllidaceae)






This is _Pholidota imbricata_; it is related to Coelogyne.







A rare species of wild orchid, _Phalaenopsis pantherina_.






_Dimorphorchis lowii_  var. _lowii_. According to a botanist, the different flowers at the base of the inflorescence are sterile but strongly fragrant and act as attractants for the rest of the fertile but odourless flowers.

----------


## kuching

Updating:

_Phalaenopsis_ sp.




_Coelogyne_ sp., probably _Coelogyne pandurata_:

----------

